# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Starting Out in Aberdeenshire

## Portsoy

I am interested in starting Beekeeping. I live in Ellon, Aberdeenshire

----------


## gavin

Have you tried the Aberdeen and District Beekeepers Association?  They run winter/spring beginners' classes and might be able to find you some local help.

G.

----------


## Portsoy

Thanks for that, now it touch with Aberdeen & District Beekeepers Association. With an luck I may find a 'senior' member to mentor me in Ellon

----------


## martynmain

Hi there Portsoy,

I too live in Ellon. I am in my second year of keeping bees and started with the association in Aberdeen who are all very wise and full of handy tips.

I would be more than happy to buddy you if you want?

Look forward to hearing from you.
Martyn.

----------

